# صور نادرة جدا لظوهرات العزراء مريم



## engy_love_jesus (3 فبراير 2008)

سلام ونعمة،
أضع امامكم العديد من الصور لظهورات العذراء مريم الغير مألوفه نوعاً ما .. فمنها النادر ومنها الذى لم ينشر على الملأ ومنها المعروف داخل مصر فقط







حمامة تظهر فى الصورة فقط على الرغم من أنها لم تظهر أثناء موكب العذراء






من ظهورات العذراء مريم فى ميدجورجيا - يوغوسلافيا
العذراء مريم على السحاب


----------



## engy_love_jesus (3 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: صور نادرة جدا لظوهرات العزراء مريم*









صورة مألوفة لظهور العذراء مريم فى أسيوط 2000 - 2001
http://img231.imageshack.us/img231/2889/mariamdmianayu7.jpg


----------



## engy_love_jesus (3 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: صور نادرة جدا لظوهرات العزراء مريم*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (3 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: صور نادرة جدا لظوهرات العزراء مريم*






[/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











العذراء مريم تظهر داخلمن ظهورات العذراء مريم فى ميدجورجيا - يوغوسلافيا
العذراء مريم على السحاب
 السحاب فى هارتفورد


----------



## engy_love_jesus (3 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: صور نادرة جدا لظوهرات العزراء مريم*

يارب تعجبكم يارب 
:smil13:


----------



## Nano123 (3 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: صور نادرة جدا لظوهرات العزراء مريم*

الللللللله
حلوة اووووووى بجد
تحياتى​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (4 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: صور نادرة جدا لظوهرات العزراء مريم*

مرسية يا نانو ربنا يخليكى ياقمر على مرورك 
وباقى الاعضاء شكلها مش عاجبهم


----------



## Meriamty (4 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: صور نادرة جدا لظوهرات العزراء مريم*



الله جميييييييييلة جدااااااااا يا انجى 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك تعب محبتك 



​


----------



## مسيحي مصري (4 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: صور نادرة جدا لظوهرات العزراء مريم*

*صور روعة شكرا إنجي*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (4 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: صور نادرة جدا لظوهرات العزراء مريم*

مرسية يامريمتى انت بس الى مصبرانى صدقينى 
مرسية يامسيحى على مرورك واهلا بيك معانا 
صالوا لاجلى


----------



## modygold33 (1 مارس 2008)

*رد على: صور نادرة جدا لظوهرات العزراء مريم*

شكراا علي هذه الصور الجميلة


----------



## engy_love_jesus (24 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: صور نادرة جدا لظوهرات العزراء مريم*

*مرسية ياجولد لمرورك​*


----------



## @JOJO@ (17 أبريل 2009)

Thanks


----------



## Rosetta (17 أبريل 2009)

*روووووووووووعة يا انجي مرسي ليكي
صلوات العدرا تحميكي​*


----------



## kalimooo (17 أبريل 2009)

انجي

شكرااااااا على الصور الرائعة

ربنا يباركك


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (17 أبريل 2009)

ظهورات رائعه
ميرسى يا انجى​


----------



## كوك (17 أبريل 2009)

_ميرسى جدا على الصور



وربنا يبارك حياتك​_​


----------



## SALVATION (22 أبريل 2009)

_شكرا كتييير انجى_
_تسلم ايدك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 أبريل 2009)

ميرررسى على الصور يا انجى 

 ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (23 أبريل 2009)

*صور جميييييييييلةفعلا
مرسيه ليكي يا قمر
بركة صلواتها تكون معنا امين​*


----------



## amad_almalk (23 أبريل 2009)

صور رائعه

مرسيىىىىىىىى علي الصور

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


----------

